# Knife Making



## ironman123 (Mar 11, 2014)

I just wanted to say all you knife makers do some intricate and facinating work. I don't say much in this section but I do look and am amazed at the talent and artistry that shows in each of your knives. Thanks to all of you for showing the results of your sweat and labor.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Ray that is nice of you to say,


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 11, 2014)

It truly is an art the way they are made from start to finish ! The Damascus process is especially mind boggling to me and oh so fascinatingly beautiful !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

